# SPS und Mac



## HrWechler (29 September 2013)

Hallo!

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Thema SPS Programmierung unter einem Mac aus ? Wir überlegen ob wir neue Rechner anschaffen sollten und da kommen Macs in Frage. Es gibt einen kleinen Bereich, für den wir iPhone Apps entwickeln wollen und dafür brauchen wir Macs. Der Admin möchte das "Team" gerne mit gleichen Rechner ausstatten, damit Pflege und Wartung einfacher ist. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte ?


----------



## MSB (29 September 2013)

Admin und PG ist eh immer so eine in aller Regel unpraktische Sache ...
Suche im Forum nach "Parallels", so heißt wohl die VM für den MAC, hier findest du auch div. Erfahrungen.


----------



## ChristophD (30 September 2013)

geht wohl nur über den "Umweg" der Virtualisierung.
SPS Eingineering SW für MAC ist quasi nicht existent
Von VMWare gäbe es Fusion für Mac für die Win Virtualisierung


----------



## thomass5 (30 September 2013)

Wenn du OSx und Win nicht parallel benötigst würde ich BootCamp vorziehen. Da läuft dann jeweils das reine BS. MacBook pro hab ich so am laufen. Ne kleine Partition für den Datenaustausch der beiden BS erleichtert vieles...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matze001 (30 September 2013)

Ich hatte das mal im Einsatz...

Anfang: Parallels -> Sehr oft abgestürzt oder sehr langsam geworden mit dem Simatic Manager
dann Bootcamp -> lief ganz gut, aber da es nur WinXP war langweilte sich die Hardware (Da lief der SM noch nicht unter 7 oder gar 64bit)
Irgendwann zum Testen mal wieder ne VM mit Parallels, und dann ging das ziemlich gut.

Jetzt ein HP Elitebook  

Es läuft prinzipiell, und die Hardware der Macbook Pro ist auch ziemlich robust!
Für euren IT ist es aber von Vorteil wenn er jedem von euch z.B. ein HP Elitebook kauft, 
und ein Macbook für die Abteilung, mit dem dann die iPhone App entwickelt werden kann.
Pro Gerät gut 1000€ mehr auszugeben lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach NICHT.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Ralle (30 September 2013)

Ich arbeite seit 3 Jahren mit einem Mac, alles was SPS betrifft läuft unter Parallels und darauf WinXP, bzw. auch schon mal Win7.
Die Arbeit mit Parallels ist denkbar einfach, das Ganze läuft schnell und komplikationslos, auch serielle Schnittstellen (USB-Adapter) sind kein Problem.
Bootcamp war mir zu umständlich, ich will ja auch die Mac-Programme nutzen können und nicht immer neu booten. Mit Parallels geht das alles.
Ich habe auch VMWare Fusion (altere Version 7), aber Parallels war m.E. immer einen Tick besser bei der Integration in das Mac-System.
Bisher hatte ich VMWare noch im Einsatz, da unter Parallels keine Beckhoff-SPS auf dem Windows-System direkt lief, aber seit Version 8 (da hab ich das wieder mal probiert  ) geht das nun auch wieder mit Parallels.

PS: Für den Mac gibts immerhin eine Entwicklungsumgebung für die LOGO von Siemens.


----------



## HrWechler (30 September 2013)

Hi!

Alles klar. Dann der iMac mit Windows XP. Ich denke mal, damit sollte man klar kommen. Ich habe es mir mal im Internet angeschaut und soll in Kombination sauber und stabil laufen. Wundert mich eigentlich, dass es für Mac so wenig gibt. Ich kenne Entwickler (nicht SPS), die arbeiten auch mit SUN Systemen . Ich werde es morgen mal in die Runde werfen.


----------



## Flux (4 Oktober 2013)

MBP 13 mit SL und Win7 separat per bootcamp. Tuxera NTFS um vom Mac auf die Win Partition zugreifen zu können. Zusätzlich noch VM Fusion für z.B. XP

läuft


----------



## ducati (4 Oktober 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Admin und PG ist eh immer so eine in aller Regel unpraktische Sache ...



Jo.

Und ich würde auch mal die Kollegen, welche dann mit dem Mac arbeiten müssen, fragen, was die davon halten...

PS: VM ist schön und gut um verschiedene Systeme zu testen usw. Aber eine komplette Anlage würde ich nicht in ner VM programmieren wollen. Egal ob der Host jetzt Windows oder Mac.


----------



## ohm200x (5 Oktober 2013)

Moin,

Ich nutze die Beckhoff TwinCat 2.xx unter WinXp innerhalb VirtualBox auf meinem 13" MacBook Pro. Zudem noch die ETS 4 mit USB Dongle (EIB/KNX Software). Allerdings ist das mein Privatvergnügen.

Auch wenn ich selbst seit ich einen Rechner habe (bald 20 Jahre) Mac User bin und das bei mir hier gut funktioniert gebe ich meinen Vorrednern recht, für die tägliche SPS Programmierung würde ich den Kollegen nen nativen Windows PC hinstellen und für die App Entwicklung ein / zwei Macs anschaffen.

Ein heterogenes Netz mit Windows PCs und Macs ist nicht so kompliziert. Und das Windows muss trotzdem gepflegt werden ob in ner VM oder nativ da es eben bis auf wenige Aunahmen keine nativen Tools gibt.

Gruß ohm200x


----------

